# a la que colocan responsables de "fuera"



## Willa34

Bonjour à tous,

Il s'agit ici d'un document relatif aux Ressources Humaines. On pose la question à des employés.

Que changeriez-vous dans l'entreprise pour rendre votre travail plus agréable ?

"HAY GENTE DENTRO MUY COMPETENTE A LA QUE COLOCAN RESPONSABLES DE "FUERA" CON MENOS CONOCIMIENTO Y CON MAYOR REMUNERACION."

"NOUS DISPOSONS DE PERSONNES TRÈS COMPÉTENTES AUXQUELLES SONT PRÉFÉRÉS DES RESPONSABLES VENUS DE L’ « EXTÉRIEUR », MOINS FAMILIERS DE L’ENTREPRISE ET MIEUX RÉMUNÉRÉS"

Êtes-vous d'accord avec ma proposition pour "a la que colocan responsables de "fuera"" ?

Merci


----------



## chlapec

La réponse n'est pas très soignée en termes formels. Mon interprétation du verbe "colocan" est que les employés sont *mis sous la responsabilité* de personnes qui viennent d'autres endroits et qui n'ont pas leur expérience. C'est à dire, on nome "Responsable" à quelqu'un qui vient d'ailleurs, à la place de nomer quelqu'un (de cette filiale)de l'entreprise.


----------



## Willa34

Merci chlapec. D'où mon "NOUS DISPOSONS DE PERSONNES TRÈS COMPÉTENTES (les employés) AUXQUELLES SONT PRÉFÉRÉS DES RESPONSABLES VENUS DE L’ « EXTÉRIEUR » (des responsables nommés à leur place)"

Êtes-vous d'accord avec ma version ? Merci


----------



## chlapec

L'idée est plus ou moins ça, mais il faudrait exprimer clairement qu'on choisit des personnes moins formées qui viennent d'ailleurs *pour qu'ils deviennent des supérieures hiérarchiques* d'autres personnes de l'entreprise qui sont plus compétentes qu'eux. Je ne sais pas si j'ai su m'exprimer (mon pauvre français...)


----------



## Willa34

Merci chlapec. Ne vous excusez pas, je comprends très bien. Pour l'idée de "moins formées", j'ai opté pour "MOINS FAMILIERS DE L’ENTREPRISE" dans le cas présent.


----------



## Orbayu

Bonjour, 

Yo creo que el problema aquí no es tanto que los responsables sean "de fuera", sino el hecho de que esos responsables tengan menos conocimiento y mayor sueldo. No me acaba de cuadrar tu "sont préférés" porque introduce el matiz como si hubiera habido que decidir entre un empleado interno y un externo (cuando prefieres algo/a alguien es porque has considerado las otras opciones), mientras que cuando pones "gente a la que le colocan responsables" no está implícito ese matiz, es como si la empresa decidiera directamente traer a gente de fuera, sin considerar a los propios empleados. Por eso yo me inclinaría más por el "mis sous la responsabilité" que indica chlapec. 

*Por otra parte, revisa cómo has traducido lo de "menos conocimiento", no estoy segura que se refiera a conocimiento de la empresa, sino a conocimiento del trabajo (como contraposición a lo competentes que son los empleados internos)

Saludos


----------



## Willa34

Merci Orbayu pour vos remarques. Après réflexion et suite à vos explications et à celles de chlapec. Je proposerais :

"NOUS DISPOSONS DE COLLABORATEURS TRÈS COMPÉTENTS MIS SOUS LA RESPONSABILITÉ DE PERSONNES VENUES DE L’ « EXTÉRIEUR », MOINS FAMILIÈRES DU POSTE À OCCUPER ET MIEUX RÉMUNÉRÉES."


Qu'en pensez-vous chlapec et Orbayu ?


----------



## Willa34

Et je dirais même "placés sous la responsabilité" plutôt que "mis". Merci


----------



## Orbayu

Willa34 said:


> "placés sous la responsabilité"


Para mí, perfecto!! Pero claro, no soy yo la nativa


----------



## Willa34

Merci Orbayu . Vous n'êtes pas native en français mais le fait de pouvoir échanger avec des Espagnols est très important pour tout saisir du texte source .


----------



## jprr

chlapec said:


> La réponse n'est pas très soignée en termes formels. Mon interprétation du verbe "colocan" est que les employés sont *mis sous la responsabilité* de personnes qui viennent d'autres endroits


Je suis bien d'accord, j'aurais même tendance à penser le ton indique que_ c'est vécu _comme "*on leur/nous met sur le dos*"

*Willa34:* d'une façon générale, il me semble que ces questionnaires posent moins une question de "contenu" (sens général) que de _*"ressenti" et de façon de l'exprimer.*_.. le ton et le type de vocabulaire ne sont pas anodins.
Je ne suis pas sûr que dans ce genre de situations les employés (ceux-là ou d'autres) vont formuler des phrases du type "nous disposons...", et ce n'est pas vraiment *ce qui est dit*


----------



## Willa34

Merci jprr. Tout à fait, le style est pour la plupart du temps "relâché" voire télégraphique pour ne pas dire inexistant ! Je dirais "nous avons" à la place de "nous disposons" effectivement . Pour le reste, que pensez-vous de "ON NOUS IMPOSE DES PERSONNES VENUES DE L’ « EXTÉRIEUR », MOINS FAMILIÈRES DU POSTE À OCCUPER ET MIEUX RÉMUNÉRÉES ALORS QUE NOUS AVONS DES COLLABORATEURS TRÈS COMPÉTENTS." C'est peut-être moins formel.


----------



## jprr

...personnellement j'éviterais l'héxagonal tel qu'on le pratique à la sortie de l'ENA, surtout sucré.

"ici" / "là dedans" il y a des gens [tout à fait] compétents... et on leur balance / on leur impose/ met sur le dos etc  des responsables venus d'ailleurs, qui en savent moins et mieux payés...
c'est pas des échanges de bisousnours 
Enfin... c'est à toi de voir


----------



## Willa34

Merci jprr, j'aime bien votre version en effet .


----------



## chlapec

jprr said:


> "ici" / "là dedans" il y a des gens [tout à fait] compétents... et on leur balance / on leur impose/ met sur le dos etc  des responsables venus d'ailleurs, qui en savent moins et mieux payés...


Lu et approuvé aussi para un espagnol


----------



## Willa34

Merci chlapec


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Willa34 said:


> "HAY GENTE DENTRO MUY COMPETENTE A LA QUE COLOCAN RESPONSABLES DE "FUERA" CON MENOS CONOCIMIENTO Y CON MAYOR REMUNERACION."


Juste une petite observation sur la phrase de départ: personnellement, j'aurais dit "_...a la que *le *colocan..._".

Quant aux commentaires de *jprr*, je dois dire que je suis très d'accord avec lui à propos du _ressenti_ et donc des diverses options qu'il propose: _*on leur balance, on leur impose, on leur endosse...*_ 

Finalement, je voudrais signaler qu'en espagnol on utilise assez souvent le terme "competente" (_compétent_, bien sûr) alors qu'en français parlé son équivalent est souvent "valable", voire "capable".


----------



## Willa34

Merci pour vos remarques Victor. Effectivement, "valable" me paraît parfaitement coller au contexte


----------



## jprr

Ben... la remarque de Victor est intéressante ... mais me pose un problème que je ne me sens pas_ capable_ de résoudre (ma limite d'incompétence)
En utilisant "valable" / "capable" on insiste surtout me semble-t-il sur le problème de_ la promotion interne._
Et je n'arrive pas à savoir si c'est_ l'unique_ grief formulé, ou s'il y a_ aussi_ le problème posé par_ l'incompétence relative_ des 'responsables' par rapport à la compétence de leur(s) équipes(s) 
(genre: on met dans les pattes de gens qui connaissent leur boulot des types qui gênent plus qu'autre chose...)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

jprr said:


> En utilisant "valable" / "capable" on insiste surtout me semble-t-il sur le problème de la promotion interne.
> 
> Et je n'arrive pas à savoir si c'est l'unique grief formulé, ou s'il y a aussi le problème posé par l'incompétence relative des 'responsables' par rapport à la compétence de leur(s) équipes(s)
> 
> (genre: on met dans les pattes de gens qui connaissent leur boulot des types qui gênent plus qu'autre chose...)



Pas si sûr que ça...

La question posée à l'employé n'est pas "_Que changeriez-vous dans l'entreprise pour rendre votre travail plus rentable?_", mais "_plus agréable_". C'est une question directe qui a trait au bien-être et à laquelle on répond avec les tripes et non pas avec "_l'esprit d'entreprise_"... Si nous fouinons dans la réponse, l'employé montre sans retenue son mécontentement avec l'embauche -récente?- de son nouveau patron qui, d'après lui, est en effet incompétent.      

Dans les entreprises, certains employés ont une tendance à l'attachement hiérarchique, une sorte d'endogamie professionnelle saupoudrée de syndrome de Stockholm: la survie l'emporte sur la jalousie. Car, en effet, ils préfèrent que le nouveau patron soit quelqu'un dont ils connaissent bien les défauts et les qualités, mais, surtout, les points faibles.


----------



## Willa34

Merci Victor pour cette belle analyse


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Willa34 said:


> Merci Victor pour cette belle analyse


Vous me troublez, chère dame... Mon _analyse _n'est qu'un avis de plus parmi tant d'autres aussi  (ou même plus) valables...


----------

